# Mein Mailaddy wird Missbraucht...



## Lumumba (12 September 2003)

Bekomme ständig diese Reply-Mails (hier eines als Beispiel):




> The original message was received at Fri, 12 Sep 2003 07:16:50 -0400 (EDT)
> from mail.bigfoot.com [211.115.216.226]
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei mir diese Mailadresse [email protected] nicht gehört!
Weitere Mailaddys, die gefälscht wurden sind:

[email protected] / [email protected] und
[email protected]

Sicher werden über den Tag noch einige kommen...
Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Folgendes habe ich dann von meinem Provider für meine berufliche HP bekommen:




> Sehr geehrter Herr Krieger,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage vom 12.09.03, die wir Ihnen gerne beantworten.
> 
> ...


Sowas ist ne Sauerei!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Hat jemand erfahrungen Mit Mailaddymissbrauch?


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2003)

Schalte den Catch-all ab.
Ich kriege zur Zeit etliche solcher Mails.
Nervig, das...


----------



## Fidul (12 September 2003)

_Schalte den Catch-all ab._

Bei Strato geht das nicht...

_Ich kriege zur Zeit etliche solcher Mails.
Nervig, das..._

Es sollen z.Z. auffallend viele Strato-Kunden betroffen sein.


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2003)

Ich bin überzeugter Nicht-STRATO-Kunde und krieg das auch.
Fakt ist, dass man da nicht allzu viel dagegen machen kann. So lange keine Überprüfung der Absenderdaten erfolgt, kann jeder unter beliebigen Mailadressen E-Mails verschicken. Und wenn ich ein Spamer/Virenversender wäre, tät ich das auch nicht mit meiner eigenen Mailadresse machen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (12 September 2003)

> Es sollen z.Z. auffallend viele Strato-Kunden betroffen sein.



Hi, Fidul,
Hast du mal die Heise-Newsredaktion informiert?
Die können einem, in der Regel, einiges an Recherchearbeit abnehmen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Fidul (13 September 2003)

In danam, im Spam-Forum bei Heise und bei Antispam.de häufen sich die Meldungen und deshalb denke ich, daß die "zuständigen" Spürnasen bereits an der Sache dran sind. Es sind nicht nur Strato-Kunden betroffen (wobei die dank nicht abschaltbarem Catch-All besonders arm dran sind -> andere Hoster werden sich freuen) und es scheint immer derselbe Spammer mit Servern in China zu sein.

Braucht der Ralsky etwa wieder neue Kataloge? :steinigung:


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

Catch-all abschalten hilft global leider garnix, da ja dann auch pro Mail eine Bounce-Mail erzeugt wird, die dann bei der aktuellen Verstopfung weiterstopft.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2003)

*ich auch...*

Hi Leute!

Ich werde damit auch genervt und bin leider auch strato Kunde... 
Habe schon per mail nachgefragt und werde wohl wie viele die gleiche Antwort bekommen,...

Um was handelt es sich denn bei euch?
Bei mir ist es Viagrawerbung....

Hat jemand schon Beschwerdemails bekommen?

Liebe Grüße

die  :motz:  :willnicht:  :wall:  Kati


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

Nach den aktuellen Berichten handelt es sich wohl überwiegend um Viagra- und Penisverlängerungsmails.
Das scheint grade international immens verbreitet zu sein.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2003)

*ich nochmal*

Hallo!

Also mal vorsichtig gefragt, es hört sich so an als würde da nicht viel gemacht werden?

Wie lange muss ich mich denn dem Terror ausgesetzt fühlen?

Ich "liebe" meinen domainnamen und es ärgert mich maßlos, dass er so in den Schmutz gezogen wird... 
Dann bei dem Gedanken an Beschwerdemails und diesem Terror... Naja... da habe ich shcon überlegt ob ich erstmal auf meine "behilfsdomain" umsteige und die Hauptdomain für diese Zeit einfriere...
 :crys:  :gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

Das Problem dabei ist, dass man nicht allzu viel machen *kann*.
Wenn irgendein Trottel in China (wie oft berichtet) oder in den USA (wie hier gerade ab und an der Fall) Deine oder meine Mailadresse mißbraucht, so kann da keiner was dagegen machen.

Was man STRATO allerdings vorwerfen sollte ist, dass es nicht möglich ist, catch-all für die Domains zu deaktivieren. Da in der Regel ungültige Mailadressen verwendet werden, würde das schon helfen.

Ein guter Provider bietet seinen Kunden die Wahl...


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2003)

*und nochmal...*

...und kann man das nicht so einrichten dass emails nur vom "echten" Inhaber der domain versandt werden können? Quasi mit Passwortabfrage? Kann man die offenen ports nicht irgendwie vermeiden?

Oder meinst du das mit diesem "catch all"? :gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

Das müssten dann aber *alle* Provider weltweit so einrichten. Siehst Du da eine Chance?
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, dass nur noch Mails von Rechnern entgegengenommen werden, die gleichzeitig MX für diese Domain sind. Auch das müßte flächendeckend so gemacht werden und ist damit aussichtslos. Zudem wäre das recht umständlich zu konfigurieren.

catch-all bedeutet, dass die Mail an xyz(at)domain.de an ein Postfach zugestellt wird, egal ob das Postfach besteht oder nicht.
Also egal, was Du vor dem (at) schreibst, alles kommt an. Das ist "catch-all". Was in der Praxis recht nett ist, wird in diesem Fall lästig.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2003)

*ich werde anhänglich*

... naja,... jetzt bin ich desillusioniert....

Mir bliebe eigentlich nur der Wechsel vom Anbieter?
Oder besteht die Chance dass auch strato auf die Weise Idee kommt, das einem selbst zu überlassen ob man allen "Müll"@domain.de bekommen möchte oder nicht?

Bekommt man viele Beschwerdemails?

LGs Kati :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

Ein anderer Anbieter kann Dir in dem Fall schon helfen, in anderen dafür auch nicht.
Ideal wäre, wenn sich genug Kunden von STRATO nachdrücklich beschweren und diese dann catch-all abschaltbar machen.

Viele bekommt man in der Regel nicht. Ist aktuell nur so eine Mode. Die letzten Jahre wars eigentlich ruhig.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2003)

*bekommt langsam eine böse ahnung*

Sach mal, welche anderen Fälle meinste denn jetzt :help:  :-? 

Blüht mir da noch mehr?


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

Es kann jemand (unabsichtlich) unter Deinem Namen SPAM oder Viren versenden.
Es kann jemand wirklich massenhaft unter Deinem Namen SPAM versenden (ich hatte da mal einen Fall, da gabs ca. 2.500 Bounces in der Stunde).
Mir fallen da schon noch ein paar Nettigkeiten ein, ich möchte aber nur ungern schlafende Hunde wecken...


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2003)

*danke*

Na, ich hoffe das mir solche Nettigkeiten erspart bleiben... Ich werde mal abwarten was strato schreibt und auch hier berichten wenns interessiert.... 
:bussi: für die geduldige Beantwortung meiner Fragen   

LGs Kati


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

Natürlich interessiert uns die Antwort von STRATO.
Wir sind doch Information-Junkies.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2003)

*hehee*

Echt ihr seid Junkies? 

Wäre mir garnet aufgefallen   

Aber bevor ich hier in den Spamfilter komme, weil ich in offtopic schreibe... melde ich mich wieder wenn ich Antwort bekomme   

LGs Kati


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

*Re: hehee*



			
				kati schrieb:
			
		

> melde ich mich wieder wenn ich Antwort bekomme


Eher "falls" als "wenn"... :-(


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2003)

*auch auf die Gefahr hin...*

....gelöscht zu werden....

Warum denn "falls"? Die können doch net einfach dazu Schweigen und so tun als gäbe es da keine Probleme?! :evil: 

Also das wäre ja noch die Oberfrechheit...


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2003)

*Re: auch auf die Gefahr hin...*



			
				kati schrieb:
			
		

> Warum denn "falls"? Die können doch net einfach dazu Schweigen und so tun als gäbe es da keine Probleme?! :evil:


Wäre nicht das erste Mal...


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2003)

ey, der löscht ja den Betreff... oder bin ich blind?

Dann sind meine threads ja unvollständig...

Also ich glaube ich schreibe schonmal vorsorglich die Kündigung... Denn ich habe dann doch besseres zu tun als mich mit so einem Gekaspere abzugeben...

Aber das wäre mal echt frech...  :kotz:


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2003)

Nein, der Betreff ist schon noch da.
Ich würde vor der Kündigung mal abwarten. Vielleicht reagieren sie ja doch.
Man soll doch immer an das Gute im Menschen glauben und eine Chance haben sie verdient...


----------



## Lumumba (14 September 2003)

*Re: danke*



			
				kati schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich hoffe das mir solche Nettigkeiten erspart bleiben... Ich werde mal abwarten was strato schreibt und auch hier berichten wenns interessiert....
> :bussi: für die geduldige Beantwortung meiner Fragen
> 
> LGs Kati


Na da werde ich auch mal zur Feder greifen und STRATO einpaar nette Worte schreiben - Bin nun zig Jahre schon dort... 
Ich melde mich auch wieder, wenn ich ne Antwort habe.


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2003)

*so schnell sind die aber....*

... so wirklich gut ist die Antwort net,...


> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage vom 13.09.03, die wir Ihnen gerne beantworten.
> 
> Wir nehmen Ihr Anliegen sehr ernst und bedauern, dass Sie Unannehmlichkeiten hatten.
> 
> ...



Also bevor ich mir jetzt lauter Spam- Proggis runterlade und installiere, werde ich dort kündigen und einen anderen Anbieter suchen...

Noch ne andere Frage:
Wenn ich nun alle SPAMS die ich bekomme an die Firma weiterleiten würde deren Werbung da verschickt wird, wäre das strafbar? Na vermutlich haben die gute SPAM-Filter... *lol*
...und bringen würde es wohl auch nix....


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2003)

Das kann SpamPal in Verbindung mit SpamCop gut leisten. Die kriegen dann für jede Mail eine Beschwerde...


----------



## Dino (15 September 2003)

*Strato arbeitet dran...*

Offensichtlich hat Strato nun endlich geschaltet. So jedenfalls geht es aus einem aktuellen Heise-Artikel hervor

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-15.09.03-000/

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2003)

*watt geht?*

@heiko
ist es denn rechtens wenn ich an die seite von der der viagra-dreck stammt die Spams "weiterleite"?
Und wo bekomme ich diese Proggis?
Und ist das einfach zu machen? (weiblich, blond, du verstehst? )

LGs Kati 

P.S.: Es wäre sehr erfreulich, wenn strato dieses "catch all" abschaltbar macht... Ich harre der Dinge die da kommen... Ich hoffe es geschieht bald...


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2003)

Ob das rechtens ist, darüber lässt sich streiten.
Zumindest bringts nix.

Wer wird denn Werbung für eine Seite machen, wenn nicht der Betreiber selber?


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Oktober 2003)

Strato-Brief schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Emails an Ihre Domain, denen kein Empfänger zugeordnet werden kann (z.B. [email protected]), werden automatisch in Ihr Webmaster-Postfach gelegt. Praktisch verfügen Sie so über eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an Emailadressen.



Meine geübte Alternative, die ganz gut funktioniert: Ich habe ein neues Postfach bei Web.de eingerichtet, deren Spamfilter funktioniert ganz ordentlich. Dahin leite ich alle Post aus meinem STRATO-Webmaster-Postfach hin um - und hole von dort per POP3 meine Mails ab. WEB.de schickt alle vermeintlichen SPAM-Mails in ein anderes als das POP3-Postfach, also werden die nicht herunter geladen.

Ich habe das jetzt über drei Monate (Browser auf Web.de, die "Unbekannt-Mails" geprüft) verfolgt, es war nicht eine einzige echte Mail dabei, die man mir seitens Web.de vorenthalten hätte. Und kaum mehr SPAM über webmaster(at)meineKatzenHaidomain.de ...


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2003)

Meine ganzen SPAM-erzeugenden Tätigkeiten (Usenet, Firmenkontakte,...) machen ich über mein Konto bei www.mayl.de. Das ist zwar nicht kostenlos, funktioniert dafür aber glänzend: in mittlerweile über einem Jahr Nutzung keine einzige SPAM-Mail im Posteingang. Und auch keine verlorengegangene Mail.

Die anderen Konten filtere ich über SpamPal (www.spampal.de), das zwar nicht perfekt ist, aber sehr gut arbeitet (ist kostenlos).


----------



## Lumumba (18 Oktober 2003)

THX!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

*Frage :*

Heiko ,
wie darf ich das verstehen , "catch all bedeutet die mail wird zugestellt egal ob der empfänger existiert oder nicht " ?

Wie soll das gehen , oder hast du das anders gemeint , ich kann doch keine mail an eine adresse schicken die es garnicht gibt ?! bzw. kann ich zwar abschicken nur der letzte server ( der maildomain server ) wird dann kein postfach haben wo er die rein tun kann . 

Der wird die ja wohl nicht ersatzweise in irgend eins rein tun !!???

mfg.
Peppchef :bandit


----------



## Dino (30 Oktober 2003)

Wenn Du eine Domain wie z.B. xyz.de hast, kannst Du diverse Mailadressen zu dieser einrichten. Meist ist als unveränderlicher Standard info @wyz.de oder webmaster @xyz.de vorgegeben. Du kannst dann weitere definieren wie z.B. willi @xyz.de, vorstand @xyz.de usw.´

Wenn nun jemand eine Mail an eine nicht definierte Adresse in Deiner Domain schickt, wird diese automatisch an webmaster @xyz.de weitergeleitet.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2003)

*Strato hatte reagiert....*

allerdings konnte nichtmal ich emails versenden... Sie hatten es so eingerichtet, dass man erst empfangen muss um zu senden,.... nun soweit gut,...
Aber nachdem ich alle Einstellungen ausprobiert hatte, extra einige andere email Programme installiert hatte und deren Programme runtergeladen hatte.... Es funktionierte nicht... Ich konnte nur noch emails empfangen...
Naja, ich habe gekündigt und gewechselt... Mit Spam-Schutz.... und funktionierender Email...

So weit...

Greets Kati


----------

